# When does the City Creek Canyon Road Close?



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

I know the road is closed on odd days to vehicle traffic but when does the road close officially for the winter? On a side note who will be out chasing elk above Salt Lake this weekednd? I have seen a few bands of elk but not looking forward to the cold... it's freezing!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im sure it closed right now.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks. I didn't want to drive up there in the dark to find a locked gate. I will stick with plan B. Thanks.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't you need a special permit to hunt that canyon? And I believe road access is specified in the terms for those in possession of said special permit. I think they even give those archers a key for their own use during the hunt.

I'd be careful, its 'City' Creek as in Salt Lake 'City', where hunting is prohibited, and even boys with bb guns get the fuzz called on 'em for 'hunting' in the city.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are there elk on the Wasatch front???


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Are there elk on the Wasatch front???


The last one just got hit by a beamer in Parleys canyon this morning.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

You can archery hunt up city creek canyon without any special permit any time of the year. The permit is for vehicle access for hunting purposes. I doubt they will have a permit next year seeing that there won't be any rifle hunting up there now. You can still bike up the canyon or hike up but it's a long hike in the cold. :O||: 

The weather man said to avoid beeing in the cold today and tomorrow unless you have to be.... I told my wife that I HAVE to be out hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Road permits for hunting are only issued for the deer hunts. Even if the road was still opened you could not get one for elk.

http://www.slcgov.com/Utilities/ud_city ... m#anchor14


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

ut1031 said:


> Are there elk on the Wasatch front???


There is a pretty good herd that hangs out in between City Creek, Red Butte and Emigration canyons, but they are semi-protected because Red Butte is a protected nature preserve, City Creek is off limits for elk hunting, and Emigration is mostly private.


----------

